# Sofa/Couch Design that is not Arts and Crafts



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

After finishing my next three projects, I am considering building a couch/sofa for the den. Seems like 90% of the plans I've seen are for Arts and Crafts/Craftsman/Mission sofas. My wife does not like that style. I'm looking for a wooden frame design with cushions, not an internal frame that is upholstered. Have you seen any interesting designs?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Well we know what you don't want. Now tell us what you do want in your new sofa. Are there other pieces you are coordinating this with, and if so what style are they? Do you like modern, federal, Dutch barnwood, or Victorian style. Look at the elements of a style that you admire, and see if you can incorporate those into your project.
You are right, most of the designs seem to be arts and crafts style.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah, that's the problem. I'm looking for a less heavy design. Here is more like what I am looking for:









Similar to an A&C sofa, but a lighter, less blocky look.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

That looks suspiciously like this:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/142866


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks. After I posted that couch, I figured out it looked an awful lot like a Z chair. In fact, I was at a coffee shop yesterday and saw that I was sitting in a Z chair, so I took pics on how it was constructed. I need to back and check the angles. I don't really want the entire mid-century modern look, but I does give me some ideas. The couch is much more heavily built than a Z chair, and I think something like that could work.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hmm, lightweight sofas not based in a modern style … Sheraton?

This might help


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

couple of other ideas:


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I might end up doing something very basic like this, with a little more interesting shape/joints.


----------

